# happy mothers day



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

To all the moms on the forums, happy mothers day! I hope its a full day of pampering and chocolate


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Chocolate, mmmmm.

I wouldn't mind a frag or two for Mother's Day. Maybe something called "chocolate......" Or "mothers.........." "Flower pots" would work as well.

I think for Fathers Day, the appropriate gift would be sexy shrimp. Or black socks.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy mothers day to all mothers and to be mothers!

No specials for Mothers Day at LFS? Corals are the new flowers! I have to buy "flowers" to my new mom/wife.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I got a red fan coral for Mother's Day just now. That works! It's almost flowers.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I got nothing. Not even a card


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Claude, when did you get a new wife? And does your old wife know?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

))
Same wife, new mommy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations !

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you! He is just testing our patience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

How old?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> How old?


6 weeks


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> 6 weeks


First child ?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> First child ?


Yes .


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Yes .


My first is almost 12 now


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Know that phrase "little kids little problems, big kids big problems"?

Ours are 22 and 20.

All I can say is " hang onto your hats, it's going to be a bumpy ride........."


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Know that phrase "little kids little problems, big kids big problems"?
> 
> Ours are 22 and 20.
> 
> All I can say is " hang onto your hats, it's going to be a bumpy ride........."


Hey now - don't scare him !!

My oldest has Asperger's Syndrome (high-functioning autism), SPD, ADHD, a speech dysfluency, scoliosis and is anaphylactic to dairy and eggs. He's an interesting kid


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> Hey now - *don't scare him* !!
> 
> My oldest has Asperger's Syndrome (high-functioning autism), SPD, ADHD, a speech dysfluency, scoliosis and is anaphylactic to dairy and eggs. He's an interesting kid


Really ?!?!?!?!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Really ?!?!?!?!


Yep. But wouldn't trade him for the world !!
Because no matter how challenging any one moment is, it's all worth it <3


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the fun world of raising children!! My girl is a bit special and it is stressful but we manage.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Welcome to the fun world of raising children!! My girl is a bit special and it is stressful but we manage.


They are ALL a bit special 

How old is your daughter ?


----------

